# Lowest Temp To Ferment Lager



## Smiddylad (28/4/11)

Hi All

I am looking to brew a lager this weekend and I was wondering what was the lowest temperature you can successfully ferment a lager during it primary fermentation. I havent decided which of the following 3 yeast to use yet, Wyeast 2278, Wyeast 2308 or Saflager 23-70. I have a spare fridge in the garage and the highest temperature it reaches is 6 degrees, is this too low? And will any of the 3 yeasts mentioned allow me to ferment at that temperature?

Following that what is the best temperature to conduct its secondary fermentation again is 6 degrees to low?

Many Thanks

Neil


----------



## wraith (28/4/11)

Hi Smiddylad, Yes it's way too low.

The ranges for those yeasts are:

2278: 10-14c

2308: 9-13c

Saflager 34/70 (I assume you mean '34'/70, not 23): 9-15c (ideally 12c) (unless you mean Saflager s-23 which is a different yeast, same temp range though)

When you say secondary fermentation, do you mean lagering or a seperate secondary fermentation after racking but before lagering?

If you mean the former, then yeah 6 will do though its usually done lower, 0-4c. If the latter then I would do that the same temp as Primary as stated above.

So to answer your question, 6 is too low, you need a fridgemate mate  (a fridge controller), fermenting in a fridge without a controller is crazytalk. Just do an ale at ambient temps (you'll be better off than trying to ferment a lager at 6c) (Being mid-late Autumn you'd get away with it), I recommend Safale US-05 or Nottingham, Great dried yeasts.

Wraith


----------



## Smiddylad (29/4/11)

Hi Wraith

Thanks for getting back to me, your answers have proved most helpful. The latter as Im hoping to conduct the secondary fermentation in a glass carboy, so then it will have to be the same temp as the primary. I was hoping I would be able to get away with not having to use a fridgemate, but it looks like have to invest in one after all.  

I have one further question, when you conduct a secondary fermentation off the yeast cake (I hope that is the right phrase) in a secondary container like a glass carboy; Im assuming that the yeast count will be low. Will I have to introduce fresh yeast when it comes to bottling or will there be enough yeast left to successfully carbonise the bottles? If the answer is unsure then how would you be able to determine whether or not the yeast count is high enough not to need a fresh injection of yeast when it comes to bottling?

Many thanks again for your help

Neil


----------



## dj1984 (29/4/11)

i would not be doing a secondary ferment at all, there would not be enough yeast and adding more yeast is a waist of money.

i would be waiting till all the ferment is done then rack and drop the temp to around 0 for a few weeks


----------



## jbirbeck (29/4/11)

Smiddylad said:


> Hi Wraith
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me, your answers have proved most helpful. The latter as Im hoping to conduct the secondary fermentation in a glass carboy, so then it will have to be the same temp as the primary. I was hoping I would be able to get away with not having to use a fridgemate, but it looks like have to invest in one after all.
> 
> ...



There is usually plenty of yeast left after a period or lagering/CCing to carb up a brew, even after finings, filtering etc. It may take a little longer is all.


----------



## wraith (29/4/11)

As Rooting Kings says, there will be plenty of yeast left, no need to add more.

Wraith


----------



## Amber Fluid (30/4/11)

Just plug the fridge into a timer and let the timer turn on your fridge as you need it. Get the fridge to fermentation temp then plug it into the timer to do the rest.



Smiddylad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking to brew a lager this weekend and I was wondering what was the lowest temperature you can successfully ferment a lager during it primary fermentation. I haven't decided which of the following 3 yeast to use yet, Wyeast 2278, Wyeast 2308 or Saflager 23-70. I have a spare fridge in the garage and the highest temperature it reaches is 6 degrees, is this too low? And will any of the 3 yeasts mentioned allow me to ferment at that temperature?
> 
> ...


----------



## wynnum1 (30/4/11)

How did you measure 6 degrees i found it hard puting fermenter full of water and measuring is probably way to go and if cold weather could change .Putting ice block near temperature probe may also lift temperature .Yeast will ferment at 6 c but may be too slow or not complete properly .


----------



## Smiddylad (1/5/11)

Thanks guys, giving me some good food for thought, Im gonna go down the secondary fermentation route as I have the kit and I fancy trying it out and seeing what the results are like. 
I measured the temp by placing a thermometer on top the fermentor and let it rest for a day, I never thought of filling the fermentor with water as I suppose that would impact the final temperature. I like the idea of a timer, I was thinking experimenting with that to moderate the temperature until I finally get around to picking up fridgemate.


----------



## yum beer (1/5/11)

i currently run my fridge on a standard timer, I have it set to come on for 15 minutes every 2 hours during the day and twice overnight.

Keep an eye on your fermenting temp and adjust as needed, but will keep temps fairly steady.


----------

